# Looking To Buy - Prince of Crows



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm looking to buy the hardback limited edition version of Prince of Crows that was printed on its own in 2015, I believe. I had a copy when I started university, but lost it over the course of events. It's a rather good novella at that!

Any condition accepted. Rewards will be handsome


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I bought this. It's good

/end


----------

